# Fishing Wiring behind Gas Fireplace



## cm63118 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new to this board, so I hope my question is in-line with the forum topics...

I have a Heatilator CD4236IR gas fireplace mounted in a corner that vents to the rear-right to the exterior wall. The previous home owner mounted a television above that fireplace, with low-voltage wiring (cable/RCA) ran up from the basement floor into the cavity behind the fireplace.

My question is: If I fish an HDMI cable (low voltage) up to the TV, is it necessary to take into consideration the distance of that cable from the rear side of the fireplace?

Any thoughts/feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## pen (Aug 16, 2013)

My gut says if the space is safe for combustibles (assuming you are bringing it up through a traditional wood studded wall) that the cable should have no problem.

pen


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 17, 2013)

pen said:


> My gut says if the space is safe for combustibles (assuming you are bringing it up through a traditional wood studded wall) that the cable should have no problem.
> 
> pen


 
What HE^ said...


----------

